# Fork lift chargers



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have 4 fork lift chargers to add to a building a customer is moving to. Am I thinking correct that all 4 would be figured at 100% and no demand factor applied?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

True that. They're all very likely to be plugged in at once. That would be pretty normal. Apply no demand factor. Don't forget a local disconnect. They don't have one built-in. (unless you're setting a sub right there or the panel's within sight).


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> True that. They're all very likely to be plugged in at once. That would be pretty normal. Apply no demand factor. Don't forget a local disconnect. They don't have one built-in. (unless you're setting a sub right there or the panel's within sight).



This may be a stupid question but since it is plugged in and not hard wired do you need a disconnect?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> This may be a stupid question but since it is plugged in and not hard wired do you need a disconnect?




When people say there is no such thing as a stupid question they are lying.

Yes that was stupid and no you do not need an additional disconnecting means.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> This may be a stupid question but since it is plugged in and not hard wired do you need a disconnect?


You have your answer... no, but I would use a load break type receptacle since these things can have some remarkable amp draws, even wired at 480.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> When people say there is no such thing as a stupid question they are lying.
> 
> Yes that was stupid and no you do not need an additional disconnecting means.:laughing:



I only asked because MD said not to forget it....:blink: :laughing:


----------



## Dent (Jun 9, 2011)

Depending on what plate batteries they are using take the nameplate information and provide 125% for the continous duty and provide twist lock cord and plugs. This will allow you the disconnecting means and normally there are either 2 or 3 batteries per charger. 1 is at rest, the other charging, the other on the truck. Depending the arrangement. If this is a gantry style system with racks. I would use hinged trough and cut out the hole for the receptacle or mount a box with the receptacle. Or you can mount non-fusible disconnects? Either way you should be covered.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> ...but I would use a load break type receptacle since these things can have some remarkable amp draws, even wired at 480.


I use these things. 

http://www.meltric.com/index.html


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I use these things.
> 
> http://www.meltric.com/index.html


Just today our warehouse slug handed me a male and female DS-60 set and yesterday I ordered a male and female DS-20 set.

We have a customer that uses tons of them so I keep some in stock locked in my office and not out with the general warehouse stuff.


----------



## Dent (Jun 9, 2011)

Those Meltric Devices would work absolutely perfect. They are the best application in the real world scenario. I would only disagree with a bid type enviroment. Have not used this type but have used a Hubbell type at around 100.00 each compared to a 30amp safety disconnect at 50.00 and a plug/cord/recept at around 45.00. All works under the same NEC requirement just depends on application and bidding requirements. At 480volts a 25 plate battery pulls 18amps largest common load. If you are quoting this I would look at the options. Meltric, Hubbell and various other manufacturer's make this type of arrangement. But cost and expansion capabilities should also be a factor. Safety is top priority and I would not have a problem with disconnecting for a qualified person. Maintenance personnel or electrician. If there is not a qualified person on site then there could be liablility for not engineering this to the Max. Then when is electrical work not a liability.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldn't use them if I couldn't be competitive with them.


----------



## Dent (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Answer, New to site and I know each area of the country is different. I love talking code and learning. It just seems to me that the difference between getting a job and missing one is penny's on the dollar these days. If cost is not an issue then great I would use the gold plate version but if it is competive there are cheaper options to meet all code requirements.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dent said:


> Good Answer, New to site and I know each area of the country is different. I love talking code and learning. It just seems to me that the difference between getting a job and missing one is penny's on the dollar these days. If cost is not an issue then great I would use the gold plate version but if it is competive there are cheaper options to meet all code requirements.


In my case the customer is specifying the Meltrics for food processing equipment. I agree if it was an open bid I might have to shop around for something less expensive.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I use these things.
> 
> http://www.meltric.com/index.html


From time to time I get email offers for a free sample, but they always ask that pesky question: "What would you use them for primarily?" I assume "grins and giggles" and "to test them out" would not be acceptable so I never take them up on their offer for a freebie.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've used the Meltric's, but I generally use the Hubble due to cost. Same here. Dairy's and food plants.

In a washdown environment, I also like Meneekes disconnects. Hubble makes a very similar product, but the Meneekes one's are much more LOTO friendly, which is a big deal nowadays.


----------



## Stardrill (Mar 8, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I've used the Meltric's, but I generally use the Hubble due to cost. Same here. Dairy's and food plants.
> 
> In a washdown environment, I also like Meneekes disconnects. Hubble makes a very similar product, but the Meneekes one's are much more LOTO friendly, which is a big deal nowadays.


 

Do you use the IEC or the Hubble Insulgrip ?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dent said:


> Depending on what plate batteries they are using take the nameplate information and provide 125% for the continous duty and provide twist lock cord and plugs. This will allow you the disconnecting means and normally there are either 2 or 3 batteries per charger. 1 is at rest, the other charging, the other on the truck. Depending the arrangement. If this is a gantry style system with racks. I would use hinged trough and cut out the hole for the receptacle or mount a box with the receptacle. Or you can mount non-fusible disconnects? Either way you should be covered.


Chargers cycle and are figured at 100% not 125%.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The industrail sized battery chargers I have ran into always size the conductor at full 100% rating, no demand facter fugged in there at all

And other did have good points and I am used with IEC Pin et sleeve but we used either non interlocked or interlocked verison depending on location it used on. ( noté: I get one with rated to inturpted full load )

Also pay attetion to ventation requirement if the chargers are in the enclosed room.

Most of them I deal are wired on 415 volts { due I am in France } 

Merci,
Marc


----------

